# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  کمک در مورد کتابخانه های پایتون!

## kimsungbabak

سلام.من الان حدود یک هفته هست که پایتون رو شروع کردم ( حدود یک سال php کار کردم و  object orinted - mysql - فریمورک laravel رو بلدم.)از این آموزش ها : https://www.thenewboston.com/videos.php?cat=98 اصول اولیه پایتون رو خوندم و الان میخوام یکی از کتابخونه هاش رو (به غیر از django) یاد بگیرم. منتها نمی دونم سراغ کدومشون برم .میخواستم بدونم الان کدوم یکی از library های پایتون بیشتر از همه کاربرد و بازار کار داره که برم سراغ همون.مرسی.

----------


## peymang

داخل سایت پایتون می تونید لیستشون رو ببینید 
https://wiki.python.org/moin/WebFrameworks

می تونید از قسمت Popular Full-Stack Frameworks فریم ورک هایی محبوب ترن رو ببینید 

ولی من django رو بهتون پیشنهاد می کنم بهترین فریم ورک وب برای پایتون هست ، حالا که می خواید یاد بگیرید بهتره یه فریم ورک رو  که واقعا کامله کامل باشه یاد بگیرید

 * می تونید از سایت pysocial.com هم برای شروع استفاده کنید

----------


## kimsungbabak

مرسی از جواب تون ولی من فریمورک لاراول (مربوط به php) رو تا حد زیادی بلدم و چون فریمورک خیلی خوبی هست دلیلی نمی بینم دوباره برم سمت جنگو.

----------


## kimsungbabak

من منظورم رو فکر کنم بد رسوندم . الان من دو تا کتابخونه جالب دیدم. ipython  و pandas. و همچنین فریمورک scrappy که برای ساخت خزنده هست.
میخوام ببینم که یادگیری اینها هیچ کاربردی ( توی ایران) داره؟
یعنی هیچ بازاری براشون هست؟
مرسی.

----------


## n.nowroozi

فکر نکنم یه کتابخونه خاص توی ایران بشه گفت در حال حاضر بازار داره.. خود پایتون هم توی ایران به نسبت php  و .net خیلی بازار کار نداره حالا چه برسه به یه کتابخونه خاصش.. ولی اگه  مسلط باشی پایتون رو و با کتاخونه های مختلفش کار کرده باشی بازار کار هست براش ..

----------


## peymang

فقط بستگی داره که کجا می خواین استخدام بشین یا چه کاری رو انجام بدین

معمولا شرکت هایی که داخل ایران از پایتون استفاده می کنند خیلی کم هستن و اکثرا افراد حرفه ای رو می خوان. باید ببنید کاری رو که می خواید انجام بدین چه ابزاری می خواد
ولی اکثر شرکت هایی که من آگهی شون رو دیدم دنبال جنگو یا web2py ( خیلی کمتر ) بودن تا کتاب خونه هایی که گفتین ( معمولا کتاب خونه هایی رو که گفتین در کنار یه پروژه استفاده می کنند نه اینکه محور پروژه اون کتاب خونه باشه) 

بعد اگه ضرورتی نداره لازم نیست که پایتون یا فریم ورک یا کتابخونه ای  رو یاد بگیرین. اگه داخل پی اچ پی به یکی دو تا فریم ورک ( لاراول ، ییی ، کد ایگنایتر ، زند ) مسلط بشین خیلی بهتره تا داخل دو تا زمینه یه فرد تازه کار یا در حد معمولی  بمونین

و یادگیری یه زبان یا فریم ورک دو هفته زمان می بره ولی مسلط شدن به اون شاید 1 یا 2 سال طول بکشه

----------


## kimsungbabak

> فقط بستگی داره که کجا می خواین استخدام بشین یا چه کاری رو انجام بدین
> 
> معمولا شرکت هایی که داخل ایران از پایتون استفاده می کنند خیلی کم هستن و اکثرا افراد حرفه ای رو می خوان. باید ببنید کاری رو که می خواید انجام بدین چه ابزاری می خواد
> ولی اکثر شرکت هایی که من آگهی شون رو دیدم دنبال جنگو یا web2py ( خیلی کمتر ) بودن تا کتاب خونه هایی که گفتین ( معمولا کتاب خونه هایی رو که گفتین در کنار یه پروژه استفاده می کنند نه اینکه محور پروژه اون کتاب خونه باشه) 
> 
> بعد اگه ضرورتی نداره لازم نیست که پایتون یا فریم ورک یا کتابخونه ای  رو یاد بگیرین. اگه داخل پی اچ پی به یکی دو تا فریم ورک ( لاراول ، ییی ، کد ایگنایتر ، زند ) مسلط بشین خیلی بهتره تا داخل دو تا زمینه یه فرد تازه کار یا در حد معمولی  بمونین
> 
> و یادگیری یه زبان یا فریم ورک دو هفته زمان می بره ولی مسلط شدن به اون شاید 1 یا 2 سال طول بکشه


والا هدف من برای یادگیری پایتون اصلا وب نیست. میخوام غیر از برنامه نویسی وب برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ یا مربوط به چیزهای علمی رو هم یاد بگیرم.

----------


## BobiFX

دوست گرامی،
اگر قصد استفاده علمی از پایتون رو دارید بهتره یک نگاهی به Scipy بندازید. به نظرم کاملترین کتابخانه برای کارهای علمی و محاسباتی در پایتون هست. یه سر به سایت Scipy.org بزنید خودتون متوجه میشین که اوضاع از چه قراره. البته کتابخانه های تخصصی برای کارهای ستاره شناسی، بازی، فیزیک و ... هم وجود داره، ولی Scipy و ملحقاتش خیلی کامل هستن.

خوش باشید.

----------


## duduk889

> دوست گرامی،
> اگر قصد استفاده علمی از پایتون رو دارید بهتره یک نگاهی به Scipy بندازید. به نظرم کاملترین کتابخانه برای کارهای علمی و محاسباتی در پایتون هست. یه سر به سایت Scipy.org بزنید خودتون متوجه میشین که اوضاع از چه قراره. البته کتابخانه های تخصصی برای کارهای ستاره شناسی، بازی، فیزیک و ... هم وجود داره، ولی Scipy و ملحقاتش خیلی کامل هستن.
> 
> خوش باشید.


میشه بهترین کتابخونه ها برای برنامه نویسی در بازی(بیشتر مد نظرم برنامه نویسی در  نرم افزار انیمیشن سازی مایا و بیلدر هستش") رو با لینک معرفی کنید؟پیشاپیش سپاس

----------

